# Thyroid Surgery for Benign FNA, Risks? Benefits?



## Tharmas01 (May 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I haven't gotten the results back from my FNA (which is seriously stressing me out, but that's another topic). But I am thinking about possibly removing my thyroid even if the FNA comes back as benign.

Here are my reasons:

1. Since someone felt a nodule on my throat, I've been an emotional mess. I'm currently on medication for anxiety simply because I find it extremely difficult to do even the most basic day-to-day activities while the thyroid cancer cloud hovers over me. I'm not sure I want to have to deal with that every 6 months. Even writing this stirs up all sorts of superstitious feelings inside of me (the voice in my head is saying "do you want to talk about a PLAN for a benign FNA when you haven't already heard the news? Won't that jinx you?"). In fact I have to keep reminding myself of the statistics (95% of nodules are benign! Most cancerous nodules are papillary and have an excellent prognosis) - because I easily fall in to feelings of doom and gloom when thinking about something like this.

2. I already have numerous medical conditions I have to monitor: Crohn's, and Akylosing Spondylitis being the two major ones. Crohn's gives me an increased risk for colon cancer. That's already a lot to deal with - even though (strangely) I don't think about my Crohn's all that much.

3. I just don't see the point of waiting around for cancer to show up. I know that's not a complete inevitability, but I like to be proactive (and generally I'm more aggressive in treating my conditions) than most other people. I feel better when I'm doing something for my health, rather than waiting for something to happen to me.

4. I have four nodules: two of which are around 2 cm in diameter. The other two are >1 cm. My doc only biopsied the larger ones and said that the smaller ones were not as suspicious (even though one was solid and the other complex).

On the other hand:

1. I don't know how thyroid therapy will jell with all of my other conditions. Considering that I have an overactive immune system, will constantly having to deal with changes in thyroid levels help or hurt me?

2. What's the average cost of thyroid surgery/recovery/RAI treatment? I'm currently on PPO health insurance, and I'm under the understanding that they only pay 90% of both inpatient and outpatient surgeries.

3. How difficult is it to constantly monitor your thyroid levels? Do any of you have to, for example, visit an ER because of a "thyroid storm" or a life-threatening condition related to your hypothyroidism?

Anyone else on this board got their thyroid removed after their FNA came back as benign? Could you give me a little insight on how/why you made this decision?

Many Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tharmas01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't gotten the results back from my FNA (which is seriously stressing me out, but that's another topic). But I am thinking about possibly removing my thyroid even if the FNA comes back as benign.
> 
> ...


I am waiting on tenterhooks for the same reason. We have spent a lot of time discussing your situation and I do hope the news is good.

Prefer to reserve comment until the FNA results come in.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tharmas01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't gotten the results back from my FNA (which is seriously stressing me out, but that's another topic). But I am thinking about possibly removing my thyroid even if the FNA comes back as benign.
> 
> ...


Just bumping up so others can reply; got you "validated" now!


----------



## Tharmas01 (May 12, 2011)

The FNA results were benign (for the two large nodules - the smaller ones were not biopsied).

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## cglackin (Jul 6, 2011)

does it bother you?? That seems to be the question I have been getting asked by a lot of dr's/people.

any choking/breathing/swallowing issues? That is the choice I am thinking about right now as I am waiting for a FNA soon.

C.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Tharmas01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone else on this board got their thyroid removed after their FNA came back as benign? Could you give me a little insight on how/why you made this decision?
> 
> Many Thanks.


Hmm..I am not sure if this will help or not. I had half of my thyroid removed 20 years ago for a hot nodule. It was not biopsied. I am not sure if they did that back then, or what. I was told RAI was not applicable, I wouldn't have done that anyway. The symptoms I had were rapid heart rate, extreme fatigue, irritability, big time sweating, no periods, and weight loss. I didn't think I had any problems until recently. Although, I have had pneumonia 5x in the last 2.5 years. The last time was a thyroid storm. My immune system has been shot for years. A simple cold will put me into pneumonia. I have recently been dx with Graves and a strong possibility of thyroid cancer. I declined the biopsy. The other half is coming out soon. Not soon enough for me!

I just read on this board there were 4 C's about removal. I think one was comfort, that could be taken as physical and emotional. One was compassion. If it would ease your mind to have it out, maybe you should consider that.

I wish you the best, and hope you will find some way to ease your mind of your worries. You will find comfort and compassion here, so feel free to seek help.
Sue
:hugs:


----------

